# Do you bleed when you ovulate?



## momma4fun (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been having very irregular bleeding and spotting since giving birth in December. While I always get my period back immediately at 6 weeks post partum, all this irregularity and spotting is way out of the norm for me.

It seems that 2 of the times I've spotted (when paying attention) it coincided with ovulation. Like, today I am spotting, this past weekend I felt like I was ovulating.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

it is possible to ovulate during your menses i have heard/read.


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

I "spoted" about three days past O for a few years...just light brown CM. No RE ever gave me a reason why other than MAYBE low progesterone...but that was checked and OK as far as they knew.....

Have not done it since having my baby in Nov (three periods now) HOWEVER I do not check my CM with a "microscope" like I did when TTC>...
GL


----------



## meesh38 (May 11, 2005)

Sometimes I spot during the 2-3 days before/on ovulation. I've heard it's a good fertility sign.


----------

